# Where would you go for the best snorkeling from shore?



## Carolyn (Mar 16, 2006)

Besides St. John, USVI, what is your favorite island for walk-in-the-water snorkeling?  We always rent a car to get around so that's not a problem.

Carolyn


----------



## BethH (Mar 16, 2006)

*Grand Cayman*



			
				Carolyn said:
			
		

> Besides St. John, USVI, what is your favorite island for walk-in-the-water snorkeling? We always rent a car to get around so that's not a problem.
> 
> Carolyn



We thoroughly enjoyed the snorkeling off Grand Cayman. 

This site has descriptions and directions to some of the best spots.  

http://caymanislandsdiscounts.com/OffshoreSnorkeling.htm


Beth


----------



## vlapinta (Mar 16, 2006)

We loved Bermuda! 
Vicki


----------



## Denise (Mar 17, 2006)

Anguilla, Shoal Bay


----------

